# Need advice for new WIDE snowboard limited to REI website



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

From that page ..Ride Highlife, K2 Turbo dream/Slayblade , Custom X if u want camber. 
Get a lighter boots, when i got my new salomons it was like night and a day compared to my old ride boots...maybe half a weight.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Same as Zany but add a Roundhouse.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD (Nov 24, 2010)

Any other advice? I keep eyeing that Arbor Roundhouse but not 100% sold on it. So it's between the Arbor Roundhouse, Burton Custom X and K2 Slayblade. I plan on buying within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a friend who used to race dh and boarderx who has been riding a Roundhouse the last few yrs. He said it's prob the best all mountain board he's ever owned. That said, a couple friends and I are all lusting after the Slayblade too.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been on my Roundhouse for the past two seasons. The Roundhouse excels at bombing/speed/free-riding. I've started to do more park stuff (mainly boxes, jumps) as well as pipe. I've been happy with it there but of course it's not a park board at all. It's a directional fast board that has an ofset stance. Sounds really good for your style of riding - even if you are going to start to hit the park more. 

Also - does good in POW but don't have to worry about that much over here on the East coast. 

And it should be lighter than some of the other boards - look at specs.


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

Arbor Roundhouse or Jones Mountain Twin wide.


----------

